# Have a Great Thanksgiving



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

I thought I would get this going early since we're getting ready to head to Dallas for our get-together with my wife's family. We're celebrating thanksgiving and 4 birthdays all rolled into one festive day.

Thanksgiving is different things to different people. The history of it is sort of shrouded but for me the bottom line is we're here because enough Englishman and other Europeans got tired of being ruled by tyrants so here we are. That's rather brief, and I don't think the Amerindians share our enthusiasm for it. 

Whatever Thanksgiving is to you, I hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 4 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all. It's definitely been a tough year for alot of folks, and it's been good to see the way direct or indirect support, prayers and thoughts have had a positive effect on others. For those traveling, be safe and don't forget to take your spandex pants if you like extra helpins during Thanksgiving dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving WBites!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving all- as far as the politics- Hell all those folks are long gone- I am in it for food-family laughs-and a good time. Drive safe all.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all on WB!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all. Just imaging the size of the table if we all sat around the same table and shared the day. 
I think Brink is the only one that could pull that table off. @Brink if you started on it now maybe we could all share dinner next Thanksgiving

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Growing up it was never a big deal in the traditional sense to me but it was special. My Dad worked ALL the time, Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Day and New Years Day were the only 3 days he was guaranteed to be off. Him and I would go hunting on those days (not Christmas). I was thankful for that time with him, got precious little of it then and still don't. Now it is a day for me to reflect on the things I'm grateful for now: A great family, friends, a job that pays the bills and a hobby I can't get enough of. Not the least of these are you guys. I've never met anyone here in person, but I feel like y'all are a bunch of old, close friends. Everyone be safe and enjoy your time with family and friends! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving fellow Wbites. 
A toast...
May your stuffing be tasty
May your turkey be plump,
May your potatoes and gravy
Have nary a lump.
May your yams be delicious
And your pies take the prize,
And may your Thanksgiving dinner
Stay off your thighs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy turkey day, turkeys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to my wb family. May you all cherish your time with your families and enjoy some great food together. Thanksgiving for me this year will be on Saturday, my brother who I haven't seen in years due to life getting in the way, he will be coming to my house for dinner and bringing his gal, my son and his girl are also coming. I am going shopping for the turkey and all the good stuff today. I am looking forward to staying home and cooking all day and spending some much needed time with my family.
I am so thankful for my extended family here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you here on WB!! Time to close up the shop and get on the road before it starts snowing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you here on WB!! Time to close up the shop and get on the road before it starts snowing.


Safe travels my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

We're staying home - which is good because we got snow and the roads aren't great. Plus I've got to work for a short while in the morning - which is ok. My parents are hitting the road after their dinner at my grandparents tomorrow and they'll arrive Friday for a short visit - we'll celebrate Thanksgiving and Christmas and our son's recent 2nd birthday with them on Saturday. We don't get to see my family very often, so we're really looking forward to them being here.

Those of you that are travelling - may you have safe travels!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LSCG (Nov 26, 2014)

happy thanksgiving all!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 26, 2014)

TimR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all. It's definitely been a tough year for alot of folks, and it's been good to see the way direct or indirect support, prayers and thoughts have had a positive effect on others. For those traveling, be safe and don't forget to take your spandex pants if you like extra helpins during Thanksgiving dinner!



Got to agree with this, You all have made a difference in my life with all the prayers and well wishes and I thank you all and wish you all very Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 27, 2014)

May y'all have a Happy Thanksgiving. Hopefully, on this day you and yours will be healthy, happy and receiving God's grace. Here's hoping you will make memories that you will treasure for years to come.

I am one who has received God's Blessing this year and will be surrounded by family, friends and dogs. I have much to be thankful for.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2014)

The lull before the storm food for 14- a small group for my lovely cook. She loves cooking for the family. Hope all you are having a great day 56 and dry here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 27, 2014)

Great pic, @Mike1950! We just finished... I'm full as a tick and ready for a nap! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2014)

SENC said:


> I'm full as a tick



What??????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy T-Day to ALL and may everyone have a restfully tiring day and enjoy every minute of it. 
Big D


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

We just got home. The cowgirls are getting their panties pulled over their heads by the eagles. I'm gonna go turn a pepper mill - have a few more to do for gifts this year. Then get the saws ready for tomorrow . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

